# Can anyone identify this International?



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello all, I was hoping some of the International Harvester experts may be able to identify this machine. I wanted to pull the specs on Tractor Data but am unsure of what model an engine it may have. Thank you!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Get some photos of the engine,grill, and rear wheel size.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2018)

gas or diesel? Looks alot like a 364.


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

We think it might be in the range of 1977 to 1985. Model 684 ? but not sure. It’s a 4 cylinder diesel.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

444? Looks like 28's on the back and 16's on the front.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2018)

I think its either a 354 or 364

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/3/2/323-international-harvester-364.html


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

deerhide said:


> 444? Looks like 28's on the back and 16's on the front.


You are right sir. 28's and 16's. You're thinking a 444?


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

Lance Skene said:


> I think its either a 354 or 364
> 
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/3/2/323-international-harvester-364.html


I pulled this link and I see what you mean. Sure looks like a 364 and also could be considered a 444.

Quote from Tractor Data "_The US-market International 364 was a version of the English-built International 444. This was different than the earlier US-assembled 444_."


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with Lance, adjustable rectangular axle and round fenders put it in that series. Possibly even the 384.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2018)

Im no expert so Im just going by the rearward sloping grill and the thin white line along the bottom of the hood... on tractordata the pics for the 354/364 are the same


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you all for the help. Much appreciated! That info will help when I’m trying to find parts and such. The brakes are shot on this thing and although brakes don’t necessarily have to work great, I had a whale of a time pulling it on and off a trailer with zero stopping power. Had to use the bucket! First thing was to identify what model, now I’ll try to find out how the brakes work and get that taken care of. 
Question: What do ya’ll think about part of the Id plate being blank? The previous owner said he was unsuccessful in using the stamped Model # shown to find any info on this. And it seems strange the Serial # is missing. Any thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

hd883chopper said:


> Thank you all for the help.
> 
> Question: What do ya’ll think about part of the Id plate being blank? The previous owner said he was unsuccessful in using the stamped Model # shown to find any info on this. And it seems strange the Serial # is missing. Any thoughts? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 42163


Someone must have been asleep at the wheel! Monday morning tractor. 

The serial number must be stamped or embossed in another location. Someone here surely will know where it might be.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

that number on the 'model number' line could very well be the serial number.........model numbers usually have less digits than that.


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

deerhide said:


> that number on the 'model number' line could very well be the serial number.........model numbers usually have less digits than that.


Thank you for the input. I'll look into this and hopefully figure out what she is and clean her up. Thanks!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

IF u can get the #'s off the injection pump nameplate, I can get some info for ya..
DONT SCRAPE IT.. get some gasket/paint remover in a spray can..


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> IF u can get the #'s off the injection pump nameplate, I can get some info for ya..
> DONT SCRAPE IT.. get some gasket/paint remover in a spray can..


Man that would be awesome if you could find some info with pump data. Here are some pics, hope they’re good enough! Thanks!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

IH-BD154
APPLICATION.. DK/4
Hope this helps.. TPG


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> IH-BD154
> APPLICATION.. DK/4
> Hope this helps.. TPG


So sorry for the delayed thank you! The holidays got me. I’m going to get a manual ordered for this bugger now. Thx Pumpguy.


----------



## kidgriz4 (Feb 10, 2019)

hd883chopper said:


> So sorry for the delayed thank you! The holidays got me. I’m going to get a manual ordered for this bugger now. Thx Pumpguy.


Looks like my 384. Wish I had your loader!


----------

